# swift tank level indicator



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

hi
the water tank level indicator in our 2010 bessacarr, requires removing and cleaning every couple of days to make it read correctly. Does anyone have a permanent fix?


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi cje101, what sort of system is in your tank. Ours, in a 2009 Bolero, has a series of rods which presumably read the different levels. If yours is similar then try using biological liquid soap premixed in warm water to get it activated and then leave it in for a trip to let it agitate and then drain. The waste smells sweeter and it seems to get rid of the fatty deposits that affect the readings.

Hope that helps,

Gary.


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Gary,
thanks for the response however our problem is with the rods in the 
fresh water tank,


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

For what it's worth we too have a Bessacarr and the water tank reading, and the grey water tank readings are unreliable. We've had the relevant probes sorted once and replaced once but now we simply fill up and empty the tanks whenever we can. The whole system can go for ages showing a plausible reading and then suddenly show half full when we've just drained it. 

It is a feature of this sort of probe, not a Bessacarr speciality. We've had other vans where the water tank was at the bottom of the wardrobe and we made a springy curtain wire probe for them with markings to show how much volume there was at each mark. 

G


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

cje101 said:


> Gary,
> thanks for the response however our problem is with the rods in the
> fresh water tank,


OK, thats fine, but you did say that you had to clean them to get it working. A friend had a similar problem with a different system that measured the resistance between two poles. He also had to clean them regularly but using the soap to remove the fatty deposits helped him as well. Worth a try.

Gary.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Gary,

I would love to know how your friend got fatty deposits in his fresh water tank.

Seriously, if you clean the sensors in the fresh water tank with soap products you must cleanse the fresh water tank before consuming its water.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our 2003 one has been replaced twice and is not reliable in either the fresh or the waste water, it doesn't help that the options for the waste are 0% or 100% - not exactly a good selection.....

the fresh water ones are unreliable as said it can be empty and still read 50% and sometimes overflowing and only showing 75% so we use the old fashioned way of opening the cupboard and having a look through the tank wall for fresh...... it is much more accurate......

I might try cleaning the rods but have never been given a method for the fresh water rods - there is no way that I would want soap in there of any type.....

I have tried simply wiping them off - to no avail, but am wary of using even a slightly abrasive surface on them since I am not sure if that would affect the conductivity reading.

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Have the same problem with 2010 E480. The advice from Swift and Sargent is to remove the probe assembly and clean it with a non-abrasive scourer. My question has always been why should anyone be expected to do that?
It is not exactly new high technology, this type of system has been in use in industry for years and very reliable.
Once again it would appear that the leisure industry is being fobbed off with substandard products.
Gerry


----------

